

World's best universities ranked  - kno
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Cambridge-Tops-Harvard-Again-usnews-8808299.html?x=0

======
typicalrunt
Something's weird with their table sort. When I sort the table by Academic
Reputation Score, I get 99.8, 99.9, 99.8, 100.0, 99.8...

